# Photos of interest



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Here are a few photos that someone wanted to see. Well, actually, I wanted them to see them.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

That is some SERIOUS plume! Mouth watering in fact...

Thanks for posting those pics.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

OMG are those EL's in YOUR humidor....goodness....the sky is falling! Nice Sanchos


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

awesome


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

the first one looks like pretzels 
lol


----------



## Todd (Dec 11, 2004)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Here are a few photos that someone wanted to see. Well, actually, I wanted them to see them.


What year are the SP's????

They look great.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Awesome OLS...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Shit !




















I just fainted ! Sorry..

Those are priceless.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Mmmmmm......PSD3..


----------



## Sancho Fuente (Oct 22, 2005)

Actually, it looks like mold. That could be very dangerous. Just send them my way and I will dispose of them safely . . . :w



And oh yeah -


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Damn! OLS has the best cigar photos, bar none. 

They make me feel all funny inside.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

You know Brad....

You really can be a jerk!


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I had to get a beach towel to clean up the drool..Nice pic..


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Here are a few photos that someone wanted to see. Well, actually, I wanted them to see them.


You are evil. Yes you are.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> You are evil. Yes you are.


Oh Dave, just shut up and make him an offer... 


The Sanchos look great with the sugar spinkled on them - does it make them taste sweeter?


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

To answer the questions, the Sanchos are 98s and the plume makes them taste sweet indeed. Now I feel like a dicke, I SAVED the good box out of the two for last, and now I will never get to taste them. Someone else gets to enjoy the fruits of their careful aging. So the other person gets the dark, oily, plumy wrapped box and I smoked the undeniably good but not as pretty box. And IMO, they have not even hit their real stride yet. At 7 years old they are only now beginning to reveal their true character. Damned if MRN doesn't have a point. 

The 3s will likely follow the same pattern, they are only now revealing a hint of what they can be. LoooongG aging and sick period, IME. Trading them now cause I am a known EL hater and this is not likely to change. This was the oilier box of the two I had...you know, I am almost thinking I should be smoking the prettiest boxes first. Damned if I need to be giving others the best cigars Ihave every time.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Absolutely breathtaking! The Partagas Fairy was certainly good to you!


----------



## smokeydude (Oct 5, 2005)

Absolutely spectacular looking sticks!


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

It would seem like a shameless plug if it was off to another site, but if you like looking at cigar photos as much as I do, you should check out these albums of photos that I posted along with some other excellent albums from a number of other regulars. In fact I am about to take them ALL down and replace the lot. I have gotten in too many new boxes that need to be shot. I love taking them as much as I love viewing others photos and of course, my own.

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/1650


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

You really are evil. You have Playboy photos of cigars and Penthouse letters reviews.

[kramer] I'm out! [/kramer]


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Damn Lemmy, you're a poet, I swear.
Your reward....or punishment, I'm not sure which.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Holy s :c t, that has to be the best pic of plume that I have ever seen.

Are you sure you didn't sprinkle those with sugar?!

The Doc


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Here are some that I think I put up before, but I am not sure where. Man, this is what Havanas are all about. And yes, they taste as good as they look


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Dem Sanchos look edible.Chocolate with candy sprinkles of plume.


----------



## Spagg (Mar 24, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Shit !
> 
> I just fainted ! Sorry..
> 
> Those are priceless.


 :r I fainted also!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

It's been a week and a half since my last post... thought I would check the thread.


I still hate you


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Here are some that I think I put up before, but I am not sure where. Man, this is what Havanas are all about. And yes, they taste as good as they look


Somewhere, a kitten just died.


----------

